# Ghost Shrimp



## tibbi64 (Jul 5, 2011)

The fish store where I buy my ghost shrimp sells them for 10 for a $1. But this last tome I bought some there was a bug in the bag. A water stick bug. Where where they get their shrimp from. I also saw another water bug, we called Hairies. It was in the feeder guppy tank. Makes me worry about other things you can't see.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

In looking around some of the shrimp supply farms, you'll see they sell water bugs as well. That's not to say what has happened here, but it may be a case of you got a French fry with your onion rings.
Most of those places have big breeding tanks, that has all kinda stuff dropping in.
It is also one of the many reasons why most people don't recommend feeder fish. Although I've never seen that with shrimp...


----------

